# Skinny fat :-(



## megangrohl

I have lost all my pregnancy weight, plus another 6 lbs on top of it. However, because my daughter was massive and wouldn't stop moving + my having a really short torso + being a small/short person my body looks disgusting. 

I have all this excess skin/flab (which isn't fat!!!) around my midsection, and I am so upset everytime I look in the mirror. Nobody understands. They tell me I am in a good weight, have nothing to worry about, I look good etc. But you can still be at a healthy weight/BMI and have fat. It's called skinny fat! :-( 

I just ordered the 30 day shred and it will be here by late next week. I want to lose inches and tone my tummy. I don't want to lose lbs. I am 5 foot 4 and I weigh 144 lbs. So I am not fat, but my body is a completely different shape now because of my daughter. I HATE IT!!!!!!!!! Why does nobody understand :-(

Combined with the 30DS I am going to do jump rope, cardio (running/jogging 5.0 mph), and sit ups. Anybody else have any tips? Oh and I eat clean. I don't eat anything processed.

ETA - I think I have over stretched abdominal muscles. It's called diastasis and the only thing that can help if exercise doesn't help is a tummy tuck but I can't afford that :-( I am doomed.


----------



## Deeper Blue

Sounds like your having a really tough time at the moment :( :hugs:

My body was all over the place too after I had my second little'n as I'd put on about 20kg and had seperation of my abdominal muscles like you describe. People thought I was still pregnant after I had my little boy! :dohh:

I've managed to loose that weight over the past 7 months and have proper muscle definition at last, though my tummy is still unbelievably wrinkly, and I doubt that will ever change a great deal.

I didn't do any cardio as such but did a lot of HEAVY weight lifting and following the principles in the book 'New rules of lifting for women' which you can find on amazon. I'd highly recommend that approach over strict dieting and tons of cardio and it explains why in the book.

Good luck babe and I hope you get the results your after :thumbup:


----------



## choc

Deeper Blue said:


> Sounds like your having a really tough time at the moment :( :hugs:
> 
> My body was all over the place too after I had my second little'n as I'd put on about 20kg and had seperation of my abdominal muscles like you describe. People thought I was still pregnant after I had my little boy! :dohh:
> 
> I've managed to loose that weight over the past 7 months and have proper muscle definition at last, though my tummy is still unbelievably wrinkly, and I doubt that will ever change a great deal.
> 
> I didn't do any cardio as such but did a lot of HEAVY weight lifting and following the principles in the book 'New rules of lifting for women' which you can find on amazon. I'd highly recommend that approach over strict dieting and tons of cardio and it explains why in the book.
> 
> Good luck babe and I hope you get the results your after :thumbup:

Do you have to go to the gym for that? I assume you do for heavy lifting!


----------



## megangrohl

I plan on doing the 30 day shred - but I can't until my diastasis recti gap closes. Mine is 3 finger widths which is causing everything to protrude outwards and also causing the connective tissue to be extremely weak. It totally sucks because I am 3.8 lbs from my goal weight now and I exercise but see no results (other than sore muscles! haha) Once the gap has closed I am doing the 30DS for sure though, along with cardio and strength training. And you can do all that stuff at home. All you need to do is buy some weights. It may take up to 1 year for the gap to close fully though :(


----------



## Deeper Blue

Mine was 5 finger widths initially and now is about 2-3, so slowly getting there.

I do go to the gym to do my lifting but it is possible to do it with body weight exercises at home. I got a lot of inspiration from this web site: https://www.nerdfitness.com/blog/

If you have a hunt around it he has some nice routines you can do at home.

X


----------



## megangrohl

Thnx I will check out the link. Does weight training help tone up and lose inches? How is your gap closing and what are u doing for it to close up?


----------



## Deeper Blue

As long as the weight training involves HEAVY weights, not the pink barbie weights, then yes, it'll do everying. Get you fit, tone you up, loose fat and make you strong. 

Gap is closing quite slowly at the moment, but that's ok. I did some exercises recommended on the NHS (can google it) for the first 4 months or so and treated them gently but now I'm doing lots more core stuff with pilates. 

You've done amazingly well to loose the weight you have so quickly! Go easy on yourself! Be careful not to just crash diet and do cardio because that will just make you look unhealthy-skinny rather than athletic-skinny. 

X


----------



## moomin_troll

I'm the same, everyone says how skinny I am and how I look great! 

Yes I look good with clothes on, having Corey my second really has shot my body.

My stomach is horrible, I really need to tone up both that and my ass.

Ur not alone. I've never found it easy to gain weight, so now that with 2 babies and stress from something I'm going thru I'm under weight. Think it converts to around 120lbs and I'm 5'6" 
So gaining weight while trying to tone isn't going to be easy :( 

Good luck


----------



## The Alchemist

Hey!

I'm in the same boat as you are, minus the ab diastasis. I am the skinny fat chick. 

But for abs (dammit, the hardest to work out and maintain!!!!), the best way, especially for us women after having kids, is to do core strengthening ab exercises. It is meant to strengthen all the ab muscles, even the ones deep under. Pilates is great for this, or you can youtube some videos and go along to what they're doing. Jennifer Aniston is all about pilates AND yoga (yoga! yes!). She looks amazing in her 40's.

For losing weight, of course, any aerobic exercises will burn those calories off. The best, well-known one is jogging/running. Another one is cycling, which is what I am going to do. OH got me a gym membership so I will be taking advantage of the classes my gym has (cycling, Zumba, and belly dancing).

And I learned something: When you burn calories, the fat gets burned off ALL OVER the body. If you thought you could just do ab workouts to lose some cushion and to tone it, then we'd all have amazing abs, but too bad, the human body just doesn't work that way. But if you workout those abs, run/walk, and eat right, then you will see results, and the first person to point it out is NOT YOU - other people will notice it. 

More on diet: Less sugar, less fat, more protein, more fiber!!! I have already cut out white bread, any processed foods, enriched flours, and sodas. Your carbs should be complex carbs (fruits, veggies, nuts). 

It's a whole lifestyle change!!! I am still getting used to it actually. But in time, things will be better (positive thoughts!).


----------



## megangrohl

I've changed to my normal diet. It isnt a lifestyle change for me - it's how I normally eat but during pregnancy I was just way too hungry! Check out my fitness pal diary link on my signature. I don't eat alot of sugar or fat. I try to stay away from anything processed. I don't eat any junk or fast food or restaurant food etc. no crash diets here. I eat from all the main food groups. 

I can't do those core exercises until my gap is closed so until then I'll be doing my running, jump rope for cardio and the special exercises to strengthen and bring together my linea alba and close the diastasis recti gap. It is going to take months due to how large my gap is though.

Edit - because of how big I got with lily and how I lost all the weight plus an extra 6 lbs by 3 months PP my belly looks all wrinkly :-( plus because of the gap from the diastasis it kinda caves in a bit in the middle where my navel is. Its only noticeable when I lay down but still, I hate it!


----------



## The Alchemist

Right! I'm sorry. In the midst of typing my previous post, I forgot about your abdominal condition. You're right. No cores until it's back to normal. 

I've been eating a lot better myself. Plus, although it's slightly more expensive, I've been switching to all organic pruduces. 

If you have a gym membership, take advantage of it and their fitness classes offered (if you can find time to go). But then again, anyone can achieve the same results working out at home. Body weight exercises using little to no equipments works just as well. I'd do it at home, but I can't make noises (I'm a clumsy person already anyway!) so that's why I've opted for the gym. it's another way to have some "me time" as well. But sometimes I wish I had a workout partner though. I have 3 friends that I don't even see often, probably once every 2-3 months. It'd be nice to workout with a buddy too, to keep one another motivated. 

But I've got a secret! I haven't used my gym membership yet! Ugh...I'm kind of scared. I've never worked out at the gym, I'm very self-conscious of myself. Maybe that's why I want a workout buddy too lol. I don't know. Its just uncomfortable. But I'm gonna go anyway. Gotta start somewhere, somehow!


----------



## megangrohl

Good luck! I do my working out at home. It's cost effective (no cost ) and I cant leave my daughter so I just wait until OH is off work or bring her down to the treadmill when I'm at home. On the days OH is off work I usually go out for a run then do jump rope. I just started this so my muscles are really taking a beating so I've had to take a few days in between working out but when my muscles heal I'm right back out there. 

Today I did my first run which I haven't done in over 15 years. I did 6 minutes. I think that's pretty good for a first time so I'm gonna take a break as my left leg still hurts from the other day. Once it doesn't hurt I'll be back out there running even longer. I used to run track and be quite athletic. I wish I never stopped. 

I'm also doing TvA exercises to strengthen the abs and close the gap and wow are they ever hard!! You can do them too to work on your abs. If we lived in the same country I'd be your fitness buddy! You should join MFP it's an awesome website.


----------



## The Alchemist

What's TvA exercise?


----------



## moomin_troll

I'm lazy and love junk food lol 
I've got a great work out DVD, believe it or not but it's pussycat dolls dance workout. Before I got pregnant with my second I did it for 2 weeks and my stomach was slowly toning up.

I really need to get it out, it's an hour work out.


----------



## megangrohl

TvA are transverse abdominals. They are a large muscle that support your core. 

So yesterday I ran! And I'm noticing a more toned body. It's not a huge difference but still better than it was before. I think once my legs aren't so sore I will be running again! My goal is to be able to run every day.


----------



## The Alchemist

TvA...Okay, I know that muscle group just didn't know its abbrev.

God...I wish I could run. But I don't think my worn-out lungs can handle it. I was a smoker for about 10 years before I got my BFP. I tried running last month but it just hurt my lungs and my pelvis (I was hospitalized years ago for some kind of hip problem, which may come back to plague me again) so I quit that. I think the better alternative for my condition is cycling. 

I also have read that cycling while incorporating abs workouts will help tone. I don't care much for upper body as my arms are toned from lo lol...she's getting so heavy.


----------



## megangrohl

The Alchemist said:


> TvA...Okay, I know that muscle group just didn't know its abbrev.
> 
> God...I wish I could run. But I don't think my worn-out lungs can handle it. I was a smoker for about 10 years before I got my BFP. I tried running last month but it just hurt my lungs and my pelvis (I was hospitalized years ago for some kind of hip problem, which may come back to plague me again) so I quit that. I think the better alternative for my condition is cycling.
> 
> I also have read that cycling while incorporating abs workouts will help tone. I don't care much for upper body as my arms are toned from lo lol...she's getting so heavy.

I know what you mean - Lily is almost 3.5 months and weighs 15 lbs! I want to get a bike, I love to bike and same with rollerblade but I will stick to the running for now as it's free! You should join my fitness pal and add me, so we can keep each other motivated :)


----------



## The Alchemist

What's this fitness pal that everyone talks about? I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## megangrohl

The Alchemist said:


> What's this fitness pal that everyone talks about? I'm not sure what it is.

There is a link at the bottom of my signature here, click on that. It's basically a website/app where you track your food/calories/water/exercise and see what you are burning. There is also support forums and messaging etc. Check my profile out


----------



## The Alchemist

I'll check it out later tonight before my bedtime, I have more freedom then hehe


----------

